# Difference between chuck steaks/roasts?



## meatball (Dec 9, 2009)

Anyone know exactly what the difference is between a chuck steak and a chuck roast? I've bought plenty of chuck roasts, but our local grocery store has a great deal on chuck steaks this week and I can't say I've ever had them. Is is just a smaller cut of a chuck roast? Any help appreciated.


----------



## bassman (Dec 9, 2009)

The steaks are just slices off the roast.  Just like rib eye steaks are sliced from the rib roast.


----------



## kookie (Dec 9, 2009)

Like he said. Basicly the same. There is a chuck arm roast and steak too, less marbling then a normal chuck steak/roast.


----------



## meatball (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanks guys. I appreciate the help.


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanks for asking this question there meatball. I always like to know as much about the stuff that I'm doing and I'm not real knowledgeable in the cuts of meats so thanks again.


----------



## meateater (Dec 9, 2009)

Heres a link for different meat cuts for beef, pork and lamb. Hope this helps. 

http://www.virtualweberbullet.com/meatcharts.html


----------



## richoso1 (Dec 9, 2009)

Just as Bassman said, and that includes the left/west coast versions.


----------



## flash (Dec 10, 2009)

And the steaks are excellent grilled.


----------



## john3198 (Dec 10, 2009)

Meatball - like the "Black and Tan"


----------



## Dutch (Dec 10, 2009)

Bassman nailed it for ya Meatball.  When we used to take down cutting instructions on beef orders most folks new to buying half a beef would sometimes ask us what the difference was between a chuck roast and a chuck steak. Tounge in cheek my dad would answer "Oh, about two pounds." 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Hit the steak with some tenderizer, garlic salt and CBP and grill or broil and you have some tasty eats.


----------

